# Wrapping



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I had a bit of damage to the splitter which a local body shop has managed to repair.

I thought it would be good to get it wrapped but when I checked locally, the prices seemed to be around the £120 to £150 mark.

Seemed a lot for just a bit of shrink wrapping on a relatively small area. Am I wrong??


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

There'll be more time and effort needed to do it than you think if you want a good job. Have a word with Pw Pro about it.


----------

